# Catching Shrimp



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Do you need a license to catch shrimp for personal use??? I read on the other post where shrimp is scarce down there and don't want to be paying out for a ticket trying to get some fresh shrimp. BTW, would non-frozen dead shrimp work well too. May pic up some on the way in off I-95. Thanks for any help.
Kim:fishing:


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

From now until June 1, you can catch all the shrimp you want, as long as your not over bait. but if you use the cast net and catch bait fish you must return them to the water or have a Salt Water licenses. 

SC reg's state: Cast net other than shrimp, Salt Water Recreational licenses required. 

I know it don't make any sense, but it is South Carolina.


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*shrimp*

yea,i can't under stand it,,,you don't need a lic to fish the surf but you need one to use a cast net.that it south carolina is a$$ backwards.i live there for 7yrs and used a cast net w/o a lic for about 5yrs until i ask a DNR officer one day and he said you need a s.c lic to use a cast net but didn't need one to fish.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

This is not exactly a great time of year to catch shrimp in SC. The fall is when they rock. You might do better going to a bait shop and buying them. (unless you just like throwing a net)


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

shrimp are tiny right now unless you find a deep hole in a boat. You need a license to fish from a boat anyway.

BTW,
Starting next year you'll need a license to surf fish as a result of some new Fed Regs.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

right now, shrimp will probably be big enough to hook for bait(too small in cut into chuncks)


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I've heard a lot about the fall shrimp. Doesn't do us much good that visit SC in the spring to fish. I usually buy store bought shrimp with no heads. May buy some "complete" ones on my way in. I know nothing beats good ol' fesh bait but sometimes you have to use what you can. Thanks for the help.......
Kim:fishing:


----------



## Carolina382 (May 3, 2009)

I've got roots down there in South Carolina....Loris, Dillon, Georgetown, Myrtle Beach, Marion...coming there next weekend is going to bring back some good ole memories.


----------

